# The ol' "which bike to buy" question?



## TypeOne (Dec 28, 2001)

I'm all pumped up to get the 2004 TCR1, and the only local place that has several in stock is the new supergo store. Plus, they are listing it at $2,600, lower than the other LBS that could order it in. (I know, I feel like I'm shopping Wal Mart and squeezing mom & pop out...)
But I digress. I saw the 2004 TCR1 on display, took it out and sized it, rode it, etc. As I stood around waiting for the sales kid to talk to someone about swapping out for a shorter stem, I saw what looks to be a good deal:

A 2003 model TCR Elite O for $2,000 - marked down (they say) from $3,500. I look closer. It is stock 2003 kit, with Dura Ace, Ksyrium SSC wheels, etc. Aluminum frame with a carbon rear triangle, carbon fork. 
Compared to the 2004 Composite TCR1, with Ultegra and Ksyrium Elite wheels for $2,600, this sounds good.

Do I feel that strongly about having a carbon fiber frame? I test rode the 2003 bike and didn't discern any great difference in the feel. The 2004 TCR1 has carbon cranks, the 2003 does not. The 2003 is a triple. The 2003 has long-reach brakes, so I could easily put fenders on for winter training.
The Giant bicycles website describes the 2003 bike as a commuter / training bike, although the geometries are quite similar. I will ride some crits and road races on this, and I don't see a problem doing so on a "relaxed" frame like this.
Oh yeah, and the 2003 bike is white, the 2004 is blue. I'd prefer blue, but that shouldn't be so important. I refrained from making the impulse buy and came home to mull it over, read online, etc.
So it comes to this, doesn't it? $600 less for better Shimano kit and better Mavic wheels. Anyone have thoughts on the Elite vs. the TCR Composite? Anything else I should consider? Any advice from you happy Giant riders is much appreciated.


----------



## RemingtonShowdown (Feb 4, 2004)

Hmmm, seems like quite a bind you're in. In my opinion you really can't go wrong with either as they are both spectacular bicycles. And while DA is sexier than Ultegra, and SSC's are a tad lighter, both will do you right-particularly if you're not going to be seriously racing. That being said keep in mind that the bike you really want per your own admission is the TCR Composite. There's nothing worse than several weeks after the purchase waking up at night in cold sweats, walking out to the garage to mull over what you thought was the "right" purchase. I say go with the carbon. Over time you'll replace the wheels no doubt, and when the buying bug starts bitting again in October, it'll give you a perfect excuse to hunt down a DA 10 speed kit (which neither of these bikes have...) Oh and the prices you've listed are quite reasonable-you might be able to piece one together off of e-bay and catalogue sales but hell, s..s..s..spring is coming!! Good luck- and photos will be mandatory when you'r new baby comes home!!


----------



## TypeOne (Dec 28, 2001)

*to the mattresses*

Thanks.
I feel like I was shopping for a car or mattress - you know, you have a pretty good idea going in, but the salesperson shows you "last year's model" for less, or this year's model for just a little more, and you are caught in a quandary, wondering what you really need/want and how much you really want to pay for it.
And second-guessing sucks. 
It's all going to come down to aesthetics at some point, isn't it? 
I'll post some glamor shots if I ever make a decision!


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*Get the one you really want...*

unless it's going to take food off the table now. The money will be forgotten soon enough either way you choose. The bike is something you'll be living with for years.


----------

